# Yoga classes in Lagos?



## lizoleeta

Hi there, I'm new to this list...will be spending some time living in southwest Portugal and am looking for info about local yoga classes in the Lagos area or to the West/northwest (Aljezur, Odeceixe etc.). Does anyone know of reliable daily classes in the area? Thanks!

Liz


----------



## silvers

Hi Lizo, 
welcome, I cannot vouch for the reliablity but I found this online,
Yoga in the Algarve | Yoga Burgau, Lagos | Yoga Retreat Holidays Monte Velho | Personal Coaching & Ayurveda Nutrition


----------



## omostra06

Hi Liz, welcome to the forum.


----------

